# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تاثیر معدل و سوابق تحصیلی >  معدل کم و عاشق پزشکی!

## ata.beheshti

سلام دوستان خوب یه راست میرم اصل مطلب ...من سر یه سری اشتباهات کودکانه و نوزادانه!!!!!معدل کتبیم شد 14.59 امسالم پشت کنکورم....راست وحسینی میخام به سوالم جواب بدین....من بغیر از پزشکی هیچی نمیخام خوب معدلمم کمه...فرض کنیم امسال تاثیر معدل بشه 30 درصد ایا من بازم میتونم با روزی میانگین 12 الی 14 ساعت مطالعه رتبه خوبی کسب کنم؟نه انگیزشی میخام نه چیزی فقط میخام بدونم ارزششو داره یانه ...نمیخام وقتمو تلف کنم اگه نمیشه پاشم برم دنبال سربازی چون نمیخام 12 -14ساعت بخونم اخرشم هیچی و بشم یه افسرده روانی!...
bhh3_untitled.bmp
اینم کارنامم...

----------


## M a s o u d

من فقط یه نصیحت برات دارم:
اونم اینه که بخدا پزشک نشدن اخر زندگی نیس!!   از زندگیت لذت ببر(هرچند توی ایران یکم سخته!!!).
البته اینم بگم که هیچ کاری نشد نداره.ولی هیچ چیزی هم ارزش روانی شدن رو نداره!!! پس سعی نکن به خاطر یک موضوع ساده زندگیه خودتو ****** بدی...

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

قطعا شدنیه نه اینکه بخوام امیدوارت کنم واقعا میشه فقط اینو بدون ساعت مطالعه مهم نیس کیفیت رو بالا ببر

----------


## M a s o u d

خدایی پست من نیاز به ویرایش داشت؟؟؟!!!

----------


## ata.beheshti

> خدایی پست من نیاز به ویرایش داشت؟؟؟!!!


ببخشید متوجه نشدم چی فرمودین

----------


## M a s o u d

> ببخشید متوجه نشدم چی فرمودین


نه عزیز.با شما نبودم.

----------


## laleh74

به نظر من میشه..تو سعی کن انقد بخون که بدون تاثیر معدل درصدات بشه70-80
اونوقت وقتی تاثیر معدل بیاد روش خیلی درصدات بد نمیشه و میتونی پزشکی قبول شی
حتی اگه به احتمال 20% سراری نشه،آزاد میشه

----------


## Aguila Roja

> سلام دوستان خوب یه راست میرم اصل مطلب ...من سر یه سری اشتباهات کودکانه و نوزادانه!!!!!معدل کتبیم شد 14.59 امسالم پشت کنکورم....راست وحسینی میخام به سوالم جواب بدین....من بغیر از پزشکی هیچی نمیخام خوب معدلمم کمه...فرض کنیم امسال تاثیر معدل بشه 30 درصد ایا من بازم میتونم با روزی میانگین 12 الی 14 ساعت مطالعه رتبه خوبی کسب کنم؟نه انگیزشی میخام نه چیزی فقط میخام بدونم ارزششو داره یانه ...نمیخام وقتمو تلف کنم اگه نمیشه پاشم برم دنبال سربازی چون نمیخام 12 -14ساعت بخونم اخرشم هیچی و بشم یه افسرده روانی!...
> bhh3_untitled.bmp
> اینم کارنامم...


شما ازمون قلم چی ثبت نام کن سعی کن ترازت به 7000 برسه و بعد از اون هم افت نداشته باش قول میدم ک رتبت زیر 1000 بشه 12 یا 14 ساعت درس خیلی خوبه البته گفتنش اسونه هر وقت تونستی بهش عمل کنی بدون شک قبولی 
مطمئن باش هیچ تلاشی بدون پاسخ نمیمونه

----------


## Blue.sky

> سلام دوستان خوب یه راست میرم اصل مطلب ...من سر یه سری اشتباهات کودکانه و نوزادانه!!!!!معدل کتبیم شد 14.59 امسالم پشت کنکورم....راست وحسینی میخام به سوالم جواب بدین....من بغیر از پزشکی هیچی نمیخام خوب معدلمم کمه...فرض کنیم امسال تاثیر معدل بشه 30 درصد ایا من بازم میتونم با روزی میانگین 12 الی 14 ساعت مطالعه رتبه خوبی کسب کنم؟نه انگیزشی میخام نه چیزی فقط میخام بدونم ارزششو داره یانه ...نمیخام وقتمو تلف کنم اگه نمیشه پاشم برم دنبال سربازی چون نمیخام 12 -14ساعت بخونم اخرشم هیچی و بشم یه افسرده روانی!...
> bhh3_untitled.bmp
> اینم کارنامم...




*شدنش که قطعا میشه چون بستگی به درصد های کنکورت داره*   :Yahoo (83): 

فقط یه سوال کوچیک ! شما که خرداد 94 امتحان نهایی دادی چه طوری امسال پشت کنکوری ؟!

----------


## :Iman1997

اره میشه ولی باید تلاشتو دو چندان کنی و به هدفت متمرکز بشی البته سعی کن تو دروسی مثل ریاضی که با درصد بالا ترازی بالایی بهتون میده درصد 70 تا 80 کسب کنی که بشه جبرانش کرد . در کل 100 درصد شدنیه اما یه کم سخته باید بخوای و باورش داشته باشی

----------


## doctor Hastii

خب نمیشه فقط از روی ساعات درس خوندن کسی حدس زد که پزشکی قبول میشه یا نه...عوامل دیگه رو هم در نظر بگیرین مثل سطح درسی تون و منابع کمک آموزشی  اگه سطح درسی تون خوبه پس کتاب هاتون رو انتخاب کنین و بخونین و در ضمن از همون اول کار بالای ده ساعت نخونین چون از درس زده میشین...انشالله که موفق میشین :Yahoo (83):

----------


## khatte2

خدا لعنتشون کنه که این تاثیر معدل آوردن تو کنکور ..... 
کلا تنها کارش تخریب روحیه ....

----------


## doctor Hastii

> خدا لعنتشون کنه که این تاثیر معدل آوردن تو کنکور ..... 
> کلا تنها کارش تخریب روحیه ....


خب اگه واقعا کسی در حدیه که درصدهاش زیاده و پزشکی دوست داره چرا باید معدلش کم شده باشه...امتحان نهایی که از کنکور خیلی آسون تره واقعا برای من یه سوال شده :Yahoo (39):

----------


## Mii Lad

> سلام دوستان خوب یه راست میرم اصل مطلب ...من سر یه سری اشتباهات کودکانه و نوزادانه!!!!!معدل کتبیم شد 14.59 امسالم پشت کنکورم....راست وحسینی میخام به سوالم جواب بدین....من بغیر از پزشکی هیچی نمیخام خوب معدلمم کمه...فرض کنیم امسال تاثیر معدل بشه 30 درصد ایا من بازم میتونم با روزی میانگین 12 الی 14 ساعت مطالعه رتبه خوبی کسب کنم؟نه انگیزشی میخام نه چیزی فقط میخام بدونم ارزششو داره یانه ...نمیخام وقتمو تلف کنم اگه نمیشه پاشم برم دنبال سربازی چون نمیخام 12 -14ساعت بخونم اخرشم هیچی و بشم یه افسرده روانی!...
> bhh3_untitled.bmp
> اینم کارنامم...


آره میتونی ! 
ولی پیشنهادم اینه که به فکر دیپلم مجدد باش

----------


## khatte2

> خب اگه واقعا کسی در حدیه که درصدهاش زیاده و پزشکی دوست داره چرا باید معدلش کم شده باشه...امتحان نهایی که از کنکور خیلی آسون تره واقعا برای من یه سوال شده


خدا یه راه بازگشتی گذاشته , دیگه اینا راه بازگشتو بستن...
شاید یکی شب امتحان مشکل داشته, مریض بوده, تصادف کرده, معلماش خوب نبودن,  هر اتفاقی, حالا سرش به سنگ خورده, میخواد مث ادم بخونه... 
الان قضیه معدل مث ادمای خلافکار سابقه داره, رو پیشونیمون هست, سال به سال نمایانتر میشه

----------


## ata.beheshti

ممنونم از همتون

----------


## علی پاتر

> ممنونم از همتون


اول جواب بده اگه خرداد 94 نهایی دادی چطوری پشت کنکوری؟ :Yahoo (21): 
دوما بستگی ب پایه ت داره...پایت ضعیف باشه و مثلن یه سطر ریاضی و لازم باشه 20بار تجزیه تحلیل کنی امکانش نزدیک ب صفره ولی اگه پایه ت معمولی باشه قطعا میشه امیدوار بود :Yahoo (8):

----------


## m.a_935267

میشه! ولی کارت سخت میشه
من خودم با معدل 16 ریاضی تونستم رتبه 332 منطقه 3 تجربی رو امسال کسب کنم...

----------


## Blue.sky

> *شدنش که قطعا میشه چون بستگی به درصد های کنکورت داره*  
> 
> فقط یه سوال کوچیک ! شما که خرداد 94 امتحان نهایی دادی چه طوری امسال پشت کنکوری ؟!



*ata1001*

شما به سوال ما جواب نمیدی ؟!  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## ata.beheshti

دوست عزیزسال تحصیلی 93_94یعنی دوسال پیش که ما سوم بودیم ببخش واسه دیر ج دادنم

----------


## Safa021

داداش سال تحصیلی سوم دو سال پیش میشه 92-93 و سال تحصیلی سوم امسال که رفت 93-94  بود
چون من خودم پارسال خرداد دیپلم گرفتم بهت گفتم

----------


## ata.beheshti

> داداش سال تحصیلی سوم دو سال پیش میشه 92-93 و سال تحصیلی سوم امسال که رفت 93-94  بود
> چون من خودم پارسال خرداد دیپلم گرفتم بهت گفتم


شاید اموزش پرورش برحسب سال گفته یعنی خرداد سال 93 که میشه جزو سالتحصیلی 93_94...من امسال پشت کنکورم..

----------


## Safa021

دوست عزیز این امکان نداره
من خرداد 93 یعنی پارسال دیپلم گرفتم که سال تحصیلی 92-93 میشد و امسال یعنی خرداد که مدارس تموم شد سال تحصیلی 93-94 بود اینجور که شما میگی امسال مهر میشه سال تحصیلی 95-96 که این امکان نداره
به نظرم با توجه به کارنامتون شما امسال یعنی خرداد سوم رو تموم کردید
موفق باشید 😊

----------


## ata.beheshti

> دوست عزیز این امکان نداره
> من خرداد 93 یعنی پارسال دیپلم گرفتم که سال تحصیلی 92-93 میشد و امسال یعنی خرداد که مدارس تموم شد سال تحصیلی 93-94 بود اینجور که شما میگی امسال مهر میشه سال تحصیلی 95-96 که این امکان نداره
> به نظرم با توجه به کارنامتون شما امسال یعنی خرداد سوم رو تموم کردید
> موفق باشید 😊


دوست عزیز دروغ نمیگم که میگم پشت کنکور۹۵ام

----------


## aliseydali

داداش گلم من نمیخوام حرف مفت تحویلت بدم 

متاسفانه معدلت کمه و نشندنیه 
همین چند رز پیش تو همین انجمن یه کارنامه با درصد های بالا نشون دادن که معدلش کم شده بود
کسی که زیست 94 را 86زده بود رتبه اش شده بود 19 هزار 


اما باز هم با دوستان مشورت کن شاید من اشتباه گفته باشم 

موفق باشید 
داداش همه چیز مزشکی نیست به فکر انسانیتت باش که حروم نشه 
تا بیست سال دیگه تو هر خانواده دو دکتر هست

----------


## Blue.sky

> داداش گلم من نمیخوام حرف مفت تحویلت بدم 
> 
> متاسفانه معدلت کمه و نشندنیه 
> همین چند رز پیش تو همین انجمن یه کارنامه با درصد های بالا نشون دادن که معدلش کم شده بود
> کسی که زیست 94 را 86زده بود رتبه اش شده بود 19 هزار 
> 
> 
> اما باز هم با دوستان مشورت کن شاید من اشتباه گفته باشم 
> 
> ...




*دوست عزیز سطر اول نوشته شما رو پسندیدم ولی بعدش متاسفانه برخلافش عمل کردین !
اون کسی که می فرمایین زیست رو 86 زده رتبش شده 19 هزار احیانا ریاضی رو نزده 11 درصد ؟!
یا ادبیات رو 14 درصد ؟!
یا فیزیک رو 13 درصد ؟!
یا ...
معدل 8 اون شخص با نمرات ایشون قابل مقایسه هست ؟!!
مگه کنکور فقط زیست هست که اینطور راهنمایی میکنین ؟!!
من نمیدونم شما چه طور با قطعیت این حرفارو میزنین .


*

----------


## ata.beheshti

دیپلم مجدد گرفتن برام مقدورنیست.....دلیلشم نپرسین  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## bahar94

*برای همچین موقع هایی که شما بین انتخاب ساده و علاقه تون(با مراحل سخت ) موندین این بستگی به شما داره که در نهایت چه کیسی رو انتخاب میکنین.
من با اون دوستمون موافقم که گفتن پزشک شدن ویا نشدن آخر زندگی نیست.ولی به هر حال برای حل همچین مشکلی باید شما نقشه راه خودتونو بررسی کنین و ببینین چی دارین برای این مشکل.خب معدل که پایینه پس بذارین کنار علاقه تونو ؟خب این جوری که معلومه واستون علاقه مهمه که اومدین پست زدین.درسته.حالا!چه چیز میخواد معدل رو جبران کنه ؟دیپلم مجدد؟خب این هم راهیه اگه امکانش براتون باشه.ولی من مخالف این مدل هستم.دلیلش خیلی واضح هست شما میخاید تو تجربی کنکور بدین اون وقت باید بری گسسته بخونی اون هم چه جور باید در حد عالی بخونی.به نظر خیلی دور از منطقه.
ولی بهترین راه اینه که اون تلاش مضاعف و به درد کنکور نخور دیپلم مجدد رو بذارین تو تجربی و درص هاتونو ببرین بالا.چقد بالا؟
ببینین فرض کنین معدلتون مشکل نداره باید جوری بخونین که تو میدان رقابت 1000 نفر اول کنکور تجربی باشین.که این خودش اصلیترین کارتونه.ولی مشکل حل نشده ما فرض کردیم شما معدلتون خوبه که این جوری نیس.
برای جبران این مشکل دو ماده درسی که فکر میکنین خیلی میتونین روش حساب کنین انتخاب کنین باید این دو ماده درسی رو 100 بزنین کار تمامه.
راحت ترین راه و میانبرترین مسیر.*

----------


## bahar94

این فرمول(جبران معدل کم با 100 زدن دو ماده درسی) هم به زودی در طبل بعضی مشاورها نواخته خواهد شد.منتظر باشید.

----------


## Mr.Dr

یکی از کاربرای انجمن هم پارسال با معدل 14 پزشکی بندرعباس قبول شد.

----------


## ata.beheshti

> این فرمول(جبران معدل کم با 100 زدن دو ماده درسی) هم به زودی در طبل بعضی مشاورها نواخته خواهد شد.منتظر باشید.


میشه بیشتر توضیج بدین؟

----------


## ata.beheshti

> یکی از کاربرای انجمن هم پارسال با معدل 14 پزشکی بندرعباس قبول شد.


الان ایشون اینجا میان؟

----------


## ammir

ببین 
میانگین 70 بزن 
پزشکی قبول نشدی تف کن تو صورت من !

ولی خب خیلی کار سختی هست رسیدن به میانگین 70 
البته که پزشکی سخته 
پس ورود بهشم سخته

----------


## Mr.Dr

> الان ایشون اینجا میان؟


خیلی کم میاد، شاید ماهی یا هفته ای یه سر بزنه.
میخوای نام کاربریشو بدم.

----------


## sis413

غصه معدلو نخور استارتر کارت سخت ترهست ولی ناامید نشو بایه مشاورخوب هم صحبت کن

----------


## Unknown Soldier

> سلام دوستان خوب یه راست میرم اصل مطلب ...من سر یه سری اشتباهات کودکانه و نوزادانه!!!!!معدل کتبیم شد 14.59 امسالم پشت کنکورم....راست وحسینی میخام به سوالم جواب بدین....من بغیر از پزشکی هیچی نمیخام خوب معدلمم کمه...فرض کنیم امسال تاثیر معدل بشه 30 درصد ایا من بازم میتونم با روزی میانگین 12 الی 14 ساعت مطالعه رتبه خوبی کسب کنم؟نه انگیزشی میخام نه چیزی فقط میخام بدونم ارزششو داره یانه ...نمیخام وقتمو تلف کنم اگه نمیشه پاشم برم دنبال سربازی چون نمیخام 12 -14ساعت بخونم اخرشم هیچی و بشم یه افسرده روانی!...
> فایل پیوست 38672
> اینم کارنامم...




داداش ایول داری خدایی...اصلا نترس!!
همه چی رو بخون دقیق و کامل...اصلا مطلبی رو هم حذف نکن.
فقط دانشگاهی که میخای پزشکی قبول بشی رو برو تو کانون بیار و ببین از 10 تست چند تا باید بزنی تو 5 تا بهش اضافه کن و معدلتو خنثی کن.

----------


## Fatemeh2Net

ببین دوست عزیز
 هیچ کاری غیر ممکن نیس! اینکه با روزی 12 ساعت بشه یا نه قطعن میشه
ولی شرط داره
شرطش اینه که این 12 ساعت چطوری خونده بشه؟ با چه روشی؟ با چه کیفیتی؟ چه برنامه ای ؟ چه کتابی؟ و......
بنظر من با 8 ساعت در روزم میشه بشرطی که 8 ساعت فوق العاده مفید و در نهایت بازدهی باشه
پس اینو بدون ک ایینکه بگی نمیشه و ... چون خودت از همین الان جا زدی و افکار منفی تو ذهنت داری ناخودآگاه اصلن نمیشه!!! 
حالا شما باید بیای تموم تلاشتو بکنی با بهترین کیفیت و تو کنکورم درصدات بالا باشه. به همین راحتی! تموم شد و رفت !

----------


## bahar94

دوست خوبمونFarnaz75  اشاره خوبی کردند گسسته برای دیپلم تجربی لازم نیست.ولی به هر حال برای دیپلم ریاضی ماده درسی جبرواحتمال انتظار شما رو میکشه.

----------


## TIGER

داداش من رشته ام تجربی نیست ولی خب با توجه به پرس و جو هایی و اطلاعات خیلی زیادی که دارم میگم که اگه روزی اینقدر بخونی و واقعا هم یاد بگیری(نه مثل بعضیا روزی 20 ساعت عین جغد کتاب میخونن بعدش یه تست درست هم نمیزنن) اگه اینطور باشی همین امسال شانس داری برای پزشکی به امید خدا ولی اگه امسال خدایی نکرده رد شدی سال دیگه با توجه به این زمینه قوی که داری شانس قبولیت خیلی بالاتره

----------


## simin11

باید خیلی تلاش کنی چون کارت واقعا سخته.
الان گفتن اینکه فلان درسو 90 میزنم راحته ولی سر جلسه کنکور خیلی سخته بتونی از تمام دانشت استفاده کنی.حتما با یه مشاور مشورت کن.بالاخره یک چهارم کنکور معدله.معدل هرکسی هم تا حدودی پایه درسیش رو نشون میده،نمیگم نشدنیه با این معدل ولی واقعا باید تلاش کنی.

----------


## ata.beheshti

> باید خیلی تلاش کنی چون کارت واقعا سخته.
> الان گفتن اینکه فلان درسو 90 میزنم راحته ولی سر جلسه کنکور خیلی سخته بتونی از تمام دانشت استفاده کنی.حتما با یه مشاور مشورت کن.بالاخره یک چهارم کنکور معدله.معدل هرکسی هم تا حدودی پایه درسیش رو نشون میده،نمیگم نشدنیه با این معدل ولی واقعا باید تلاش کنی.


ممنونم از شما من پایم ضعیف نیست.... چیزی از clash of clans شنیدین؟....تا آخرشو برید....احمقانه ترین اشتباه زندگیم.....

----------


## DR.MAM

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط ata.beheshti


سلام دوستان خوب یه راست میرم اصل مطلب ...من سر یه سری اشتباهات کودکانه و نوزادانه!!!!!معدل کتبیم شد 14.59 امسالم پشت کنکورم....راست وحسینی میخام به سوالم جواب بدین....من بغیر از پزشکی هیچی نمیخام خوب معدلمم کمه...فرض کنیم امسال تاثیر معدل بشه 30 درصد ایا من بازم میتونم با روزی میانگین 12 الی 14 ساعت مطالعه رتبه خوبی کسب کنم؟نه انگیزشی میخام نه چیزی فقط میخام بدونم ارزششو داره یانه ...نمیخام وقتمو تلف کنم اگه نمیشه پاشم برم دنبال سربازی چون نمیخام 12 -14ساعت بخونم اخرشم هیچی و بشم یه افسرده روانی!...
فایل پیوست 38672
اینم کارنامم...


خفه شو عطاالان دیگه تاثیر مثبت هست و تو هم ایشالا سال آینده پزشکی قبولی

#این_دیگه_آخریش_بود*

----------


## Masoume

> *
> 
> خفه شو عطاالان دیگه تاثیر مثبت هست و تو هم ایشالا سال آینده پزشکی قبولی
> 
> #این_دیگه_آخریش_بود*



دکترررررررر...اذیت نکن عطا رو :Yahoo (4): 
 :Yahoo (23):

----------


## BeHnAz76

> *
> 
> خفه شو عطاالان دیگه تاثیر مثبت هست و تو هم ایشالا سال آینده پزشکی قبولی
> 
> #این_دیگه_آخریش_بود*


وای خداا :Y (419):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## DR.MAM

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Masoume





دکترررررررر...اذیت نکن عطا رو



نه دیگه این تاپیک آخریش بود دیگه*

----------


## ata.beheshti



----------


## DR.MAM

*بعد از کنکور میخوام به عنوان انباردار انجمن فعالیت کنم*

----------


## ata.beheshti

> *بعد از کنکور میخوام به عنوان انباردار انجمن فعالیت کنم*


 @8mit8 داداش سجاد میشه این تاپیک رو ببندی  :Yahoo (4): 

و میشه  @dr.mam این یاغی شرور رو به اشد مجارات محکوم بنمایی؟  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## DR.MAM

*سجاد جان این تاپیکو من از زیر آوار پلاسکو پیداش کردم..ببندش بی زحمت @8mit8*

----------


## hamed_habibi

تاثیر مثبت یعنی عدم تاثیر معدل اینو چقدر بگم دیگه خود خدایی تو تلوزیون علنن گفت معدل 13با 20 8 با 20 بخداوندی خدا فرق نداره تا سال 98 هم معدل مثبته

----------


## Masoume

> تاثیر مثبت یعنی عدم تاثیر معدل اینو چقدر بگم دیگه خود خدایی تو تلوزیون علنن گفت معدل 13با 20 8 با 20 بخداوندی خدا فرق نداره تا سال 98 هم معدل مثبته



داداش جدی نگیر این پستو :Yahoo (23):

----------


## hamed_habibi

:Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## nashnas4

*سرای مدرسه و بحث علم و طاق و رواق چه سود چون دل دانا و چشم بینا نیست! 
حافظ*

----------


## Masoume

> *سرای مدرسه و بحث علم و طاق و رواق چه سود چون دل دانا و چشم بینا نیست! 
> حافظ*


داداش شما رو جو نگیره. :Yahoo (4): 
این تاپیکا قضیه داره :Yahoo (4):

----------


## nashnas4

> داداش شما رو جو نگیره.
> این تاپیکا قضیه داره


مثلا چه قضیه ای داره؟

----------


## Masoume

> مثلا چه قضیه ای داره؟



تاریخ تاپیکا رو نگاه کنید...زیرخاکین. :Yahoo (1):

----------


## nashnas4

> تاریخ تاپیکا رو نگاه کنید...زیرخاکین.


مهم نیته

----------


## Masoume

> مهم نیته



تقبل الله :Yahoo (4):

----------


## nashnas4

up نشود(به تاریخ دقت کنیم) :Yahoo (94):

----------


## sajad564

پست اشتب بود مدیر بحذف

----------


## Ali.meh

دوست عزیز منم کلش بازی کردم میدونم چطوره لولمم 200 عه الان سه ماهه سر نزدم با اینکه کلی وسوسه شدم ارزششو نداره کسی ام تا نره و به صورت حرفت ای بازی نکنه نمیدونه جقدر میتونه وقت گیر باشه و فکرو مشغول کنه.همه میگن فقط یه بازیه ولی در سطح بالا بازی کردنش نابود میکنه واقعا هیچکس امیدوارم معتاد اینجور چیزا نشه

----------


## kawaiimahdi

اه اه این کلش دوسال وقتمو گرفت دیگه اسمشو میشنفم بالا میارم

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

----------


## saj8jad

دو دقیقه هم که تشریف فرما میشیم به انجمن باید تاپیک ببندیم  :Yahoo (21):  ، از دست شماها @DR.MAM و @ata.beheshti  :Yahoo (4): 

تاپیک بسته  :Yahoo (110):

----------

